# whats the best sparring equipment out there?



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

My next ? is what is the best sparring equipment, shoes, pads, etc?  Can anyone give me some good websites that I could go to.  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 20, 2004)

Tekno makes top notch equipment, and they have been an avid supporter of the US Taekwondo program.
http://www.usatekno.com/


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

Perfect, exactly what I was looking for, top notch.  Appreciate the help.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 21, 2004)

No problemo


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 22, 2004)

I like to wear adidas Taekwondo gear, it's somewhat expensive but it does last for awhile. Also, especially the way I train, balls to the wall, just go 100%, leave it all there in the dojang. It's all about just going in there training hard, no socializing when we're in line doing hand paddle training, sweat like a friggin' pig and just go hard core! 

WAAATAHHH!!!     :uhyeah:

But seriously, I do try do go hard in the dojang every time I train...  :asian:


----------



## elcajon555 (Feb 22, 2004)

I don;t know about brand name equipment because I buy my equipment through me school, but I like the shin/instep socks versus the boots.


----------



## scouse130484 (Feb 23, 2004)

the headguard i swear by is topten which is acturally a boxing make but gives u the best protection and the dont come off in the middle of a match :btg:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah, one of my instructors has the topten head gear($99) and gloves($99) boxing gearthey are nice, but the drawback is that with regular head gear someone hits you, the head gear spins for you and takes the blow if you head is hit back...With the topten boxing head gear, your neck could snap with heavy blow due to a tight compactness around the head, not too likely, but possible. Just something to think about when you buy it.

And as for my favorite gear, I've only tried Macho...and it's pretty nice, although I've seen alot of nice adidas gear, and tekno...it all depends on how much padding you want...lol...I like the extra padding around my head...and one thing...I hate chest protectors...lol...although they do provide alot of chest protection, they are a pain...lolartyon:


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah I have heard that Macho equipment is real good.  I wanted to get something that hardly anybody uses, and I don't know of too many people that use macho equipment.  So, more than likely that is what I will go with.


----------



## Galvatron (Feb 23, 2004)

Kwon is good also.
http://www.kwon.com/


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never heard of kwon.... Is it good reliable equipment?


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, see the only thing is, if you ever see ATA's official Gear(not the crappy pads, or weapons...although we have nice Bamboo bo staffs...HEHEH), it's more than likely Macho Gear, with the Macho logo erased and the ATA Logo slapped on the front...it says macho on the little print in the back of the head gear...but yeah, alot of people you see prefer adidas...so, I just think it a matter of preference...

In American Taekwondo Association, I'd say the only thing that is good is the sparring gear, and the bamboo staffs, along with maybe the bahng mang ee, and a few other weapons(I don't like the foam rubber nunchucks now, because that leave bruises, even when you use them lightly...and that sorta of defeats the purpose of foam rubber when the plastic on the inside is hard...lol). The rest, My school uses everything from Macho and Century(I'm not sure, but I think Century owns Macho now...hmmm...something to look into...that was rumored...), and a few ProForce Pads...

In my experience, I find Macho and Proforce to be the most popular, and the reason is because they have almost perfect fit, almost perfect protection and they all minimize space, always being redeveloped, and they look AWESOME...I mean Proforce is Proforce, so I don't have to get into that...they just always are awesome and cool looking...but Macho, they have recently come out with the extreme line, along with the warrior and the classic...and the metallic paint gear sets, eye candy. And though both Proforce and Macho are just a bit more than most sets, they are practically indestructable...NICE NICE NICE...and like I said, constantly redeveloping...Proforce is so far advanced and Macho is getting there. 

I know you said you want something everybody else doesn't really use, but there is a reason why Macho is widely used, because alot of the other gear doesn't keep up. Just a suggestion: search around and get the color and style of macho gear you want...Macho has nice sets and nice styles of gear...anything from light weight gear to heavier gear...don't know how much padding you want...


----------



## elcajon555 (Feb 24, 2004)

Now that I think about it everyone in my school uses macho equipment and we have a lot of students.  I like their equipment I have had mine for six plus years and it is still going strong.


----------

